# Bring 2 helmets?



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it feasable to bring two helmets, one for climbing then on the descend put on a full face helmet. Anyone does this?

But what is the best way to carry it? Thinking of adding a rack and bungie it on there.. maybe need one of those wire baskets on the front


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

What kind of ride do you do, are you doing freeride, or DH. I can see that you want a lighter helmet for the climb and more protective one on the descend.

What kind of helmet are you using now, If you are not doing a whole bunch of technical stuff but want the full face coverage there are a few convertible available, not cheap but available, like Mett Parachute, Casco Viper MX, or another good one that's no longer made is Giro Switchblade.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

I know it is lame right now but just doing trail riding and getting the hang of the terrain, but what goes up must come down.. 

My wife cannot handle a bike very well and I got her a Giro remedy, plus a light basic open face helmet to ride from the house to the park. 
I used to go down stairs and do fun things as a teenager but still new to real MTB so I am a beginner also... 
Of course I got a FF too to join in the fun. I know she wouldn't wear a FF unless I wear it too.

By the way I live more towards inland california full of dry clay dirt that is cracked hard as rock, not the woody barked trails that I see in the pacific northwest.


----------



## Kaba Klaus (Jul 20, 2005)

Two thoughts on this one:

1) mimi1885 is right on. There are hybrid helmets on the market. Some of them even have a removeable face guard. If you would be in the market for a new helmet, that would be the way to go.

2) Best way to carry a second helmet to the descend is a FR/DH specific backpack or hydration pack. See the Camelbak Capo as an example (http://www.camelbak.com/sports-recreation/spring-summer-hydration-packs/2010-capo.aspx). The full face helmet can be strapped to the back of the Capo. There are other manufacturers. Google a bit.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

PoorCyclist said:


> I know it is lame right now but just doing trail riding and getting the hang of the terrain, but what goes up must come down..
> 
> My wife cannot handle a bike very well and I got her a Giro remedy, plus a light basic open face helmet to ride from the house to the park.
> I used to go down stairs and do fun things as a teenager but still new to real MTB so I am a beginner also...
> ...


Met probably cost about 150, Casco Viper is more I bought mine and paid about $250 shipped it's gotten cheaper since then. I'd go with Met because it's more practical easy to convert and does not get too hot. Beat carrying 2 helmet for sure.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeap, Camelbak does make nice carrier. Which ever way you choose it's best to always wear helmet up or down the trail. Good post.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry I don't understand why do I need a camel/hydration pack to carry the helmet..?
comparing to use regular backpack..?
Are there special strapes on the camel pack ?


----------



## DParks (Oct 3, 2009)

You don't need a Camelbak or hydration pack to carry your helmet. I think the point he was making was along the lines that a majority of riders are already wearing a hydration pack so get one that you will be able to carry the helmet with.

FWIW, look at what most of the other people riding in the area are doing. It doesn't necessarily make it right, but it will give you ideas about what your best bet is.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Beside the bottles camelbak is another good way to carry water on the trail. backpack is not the best way for sure as it's not design for it. Having the flat part of the bag press against your back while riding can be pretty hot. Not to mention the weight distribution, and retention harness on the regular backpack is just not optimized for riding.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

so with hydration pack is this a good deal? (1.5 liter = about 50 fl.oz)

https://www.costco.com/Browse/Produ...=5&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1

the camelbaks are a bit too expensive to outfit 2 riders..

this one has got compartment to slip helmet in the back.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

I'd recommend the Havoc if you need a lot of carry space:
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17036-130_CAMHV8-2-Accessories-171-Hydration/Camelbak-Havoc-2009.htm

or the Scorpion if you don't...
http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/17985-130_CAMSP8-2-Accessories-171-Hydration/Camelbak-Scorpion-70oz-Black.htm

NOTE: Do not buy the SETTE brands. My Sette Max Flo pretty much broke apart in one season.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Costco in my area used to sell another one for $20 I bought a few as a backup it actually works pretty well. 

As for the helmet, I remember seeing a few times where people used the paintball mask, it's pretty cool and if you shop around definitely cheaper than convertible helmet. Just another option for you.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

What about one of these?

http://www.dakine.com/bike/hydration-packs/drafter/

It'll hold a FF or a regular helmet.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> What about one of these?
> 
> http://www.dakine.com/bike/hydration-packs/drafter/
> 
> It'll hold a FF or a regular helmet.


Looks nice


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

I just bought a Dakine Nomad..It holds my FF up and my Flux back down..:thumbsup:


----------



## cummins_powered (Mar 5, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> What about one of these?
> 
> http://www.dakine.com/bike/hydration-packs/drafter/
> 
> It'll hold a FF or a regular helmet.


LOVE my drafter, got it on sale for a good price too. made to hold full face or regular helmets too i think.


----------



## Urthwhyte (Jul 30, 2010)

mimi1885 said:


> As for the helmet, I remember seeing a few times where people used the paintball mask, it's pretty cool and if you shop around definitely cheaper than convertible helmet. Just another option for you.


While it'll cover your face well enough, it'll be worthless in a crash. A paintball mask isn't designed to stay in one piece for any impact greater than a paintball traveling at 400-500FPS.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Urthwhyte said:


> While it'll cover your face well enough, it'll be worthless in a crash. A paintball mask isn't designed to stay in one piece for any impact greater than a paintball traveling at 400-500FPS.


They are rated to 300fps (200mph) or less. Paintball guns are suppose to be chronoed to less than 300fps. If you take a direct hit to the lens, you're suppose to replace the lens asap.

But you're right, it'll be worthless in a crash.


----------



## Urthwhyte (Jul 30, 2010)

hardwarz said:


> They are rated to 300fps (200mph) or less. Paintball guns are suppose to be chronoed to less than 300fps. If you take a direct hit to the lens, you're suppose to replace the lens asap.
> 
> But you're right, it'll be worthless in a crash.


I don't know what mask you're using, but I would say most are rated to 350 or greater so they have plenty of wiggle room


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Thinking of getting a nomad for me and drafter for my wife
What do you think?
She needs a smaller bag I think


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Urthwhyte said:


> I don't know what mask you're using, but I would say most are rated to 350 or greater so they have plenty of wiggle room


Masks are rated at 300fps or less. They are tested above that.


----------



## GHOPPER (Jun 17, 2010)

Urthwhyte said:


> While it'll cover your face well enough, it'll be worthless in a crash. A paintball mask isn't designed to stay in one piece for any impact greater than a paintball traveling at 400-500FPS.


 Sorry to bring up an old topic but I have been thinking of getting one of these to try for some extra xc protection as I recently had a very close call. Over the bars and ducked my head at last second to protec my face but hurt my neck and destroyed my Giro Zen helmet. I played hockey for ten years and wore something similar to this with many hard impacts to the face from sticks, pucks, and the boards with it never cracking or doing any damage to my face. I'll let you know how it fits with a bike helmet. http://www.amazon.com/Markwort-Game-Face-Sports-Safety/dp/B000BY3RYQ/ref=sr_1_5?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1309633779&sr=1-5


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> But what is the best way to carry it? Thinking of adding a rack and bungie it on there.. maybe need one of those wire baskets on the front


Yes, it's fairly simple. You get a backpack with helmet straps (or jury rig your own onto an existing pack), all you need is for the helmet to be strapped down tight against the pack so it doesn't swing around and annoy you.

A full face helmet strapped to your back is noticable, but if you're only having it there on road and climbs it won't matter. Open face helmets are so light that provided it's well secured you won't notice it.

The only problem, if you have a crash coming down the hill, you tend to wreck both helmets. That's expensive...


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

PoorCyclist said:


> Thinking of getting a nomad for me and drafter for my wife
> What do you think?
> She needs a smaller bag I think


I have the drafter and its a great size. Internal sleeves for a pump and spare tube and a few zippered compartments to keep stuff from bouncing around but still has room to store a few items or a light weight jacket. Also has two straps on the bottom to strap your armor on the pack for the ride up if you desire.. The helmet straps work great for either my full face or xc helmet. It holds them very securely and they don't bounce around or sway at all.


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

Many guys (and girls) use 2 helmets in the SuperEnduro races in Italy. Seems to work fine for them. Check out some pics in the fotostreams on one of the websites:
http://www.superenduromtb.com/category/foto/

This might give you some feel of how it could work. No experience myself though, I just seen 'm race like that when visiting Italy for a bike holiday.


----------



## chetly (May 14, 2011)

KAHAIKAPU said:


> I just bought a Dakine Nomad..It holds my FF up and my Flux back down..:thumbsup:


exactly, I've had the Dakine Nomad for 10 years now and still works awsome. Ive replaced the bladder every 3-4 years and it hold everything else i need as well.


----------

